# Autonomous Cars



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

Insurers prepare for autonomous car roll-out










Anuraag Sunder, CPCU
Managing Consultant at PricewaterhouseCoopers

Hi

Last summer Google demonstrated that fully autonomous car technology is here, and it sent shivers through the motor insurance industry.

Now there is a sudden and real need for insurers to understand not just the tech., but the regulatory landscape, that will support the roll-out of autonomous vehicles.

The United Nations has exclusively shared some crucial insights into the development of new legislation. This legislation will be put into place to deal with the introduction of autonomous vehicles onto public roads.

They discuss the role of V2X, liability and fragmentation & standardisation of autonomous car tech.

Access the presentation here: http://bit.ly/1vjU0ow

Prepare your business for the autonomous car and bring your legislative understanding up to date.

How do you see the motor insurance industry adapting to the introduction of autonomous cars in the future?

For more info, please contact\

Andrew Pym | Project Director 
TU-Automotive 
7-9 Fashion Street, London, E1 6PX, UK 
[email protected] 
(UStf) 1 800 814 3459 ext 7599 I (global) +442073757599

regards 
Fanuraag


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

all of us will be very elderly before driverless cars are an everyday everywhere thing


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> all of us will be very elderly before driverless cars are an everyday everywhere thing


What you say makes lot of sense BUT elected public officials do totally opposite (total nonsense).


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

Let's all keep supporting uber as they keep laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

ubershiza said:


> Let's all keep supporting uber as they keep laughing all the way to the bank.


Soon we'll have UberBanks, UberStadiums, UberBathrooms, who knows when it will stop!


----------

